# The long awaited arrival of the death machine. NBD!



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 6, 2014)

So if you were following the build thread, this got way more attention than I thought it would and apparently this was a highly anticipated arrival for more than just me. So after playing around with the bass for the last few days, here is the long awaited, NBD. 

I'll start off with the pictures then the review.

















































































So this is an incredibly long post but there are a few things I need to address. First off, this thing plays incredibly well. The neck was initially thicker than I thought it would be, but after playing it for a while I realized it's about perfect for my hands and I can play for hours and hours and not have my hand cramp up or get super fatigued. The neck is an absolute rock too, you can feel how incredibly solid this thing is. It's definitely on the heavier side of things, but that's fine by me since I'm a big dude and can manage the weight on stage. It's slightly neck heavy, largely in part to the jatoba stringers and ebony board. The fretboard on this is huge, both width and thickness wise. I actually like that about it for some reason. The stringers are angled a bit, there's no mistaking that, but I don't see that being a big issue. If things start moving wrong, I send it back and get a whole new bass anyways, so there's always the guarantee of me having a solid bass with no issues. One of the issues that I can't excuse is actually on the part of Arachnid Cabs, who built the case. It was supposed to be covered in a carbon fiber tolex, but on the corners the wood is exposed. The case is incredibly heavy and awkward to carry. The exposed screw heads on the outside scratch the shit out of everything they come into contact with and the lining on the inside is pretty dirty with very obvious glue spots that look like someone came on the inside of the case, which is obviously not okay. The worst offense is that he used wood screws instead of flat head screws and predrilled holes or even rivets to hold this together. The screws gouged a few small holes in the side of the bass. Thankfully, since it was finished in automotive clear, it didn't break through to the wood, it just gouged the paint. I'm getting a refund from Arachnid for the case which will be going to an ABS flight case. 

TLR, I'm very happy over all and the more I play the bass the more I love it. The case ....ed things up a bit, but they're being remedied as I type this. I tried to get pictures of the top and back as best I could, but they do no justice to how vibrant they look in person.

Cheers


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 6, 2014)

Oooh, I love that! What's the scale length and tuning? And who built it?


----------



## Zai (Dec 6, 2014)

Honestly it looks really good I can't b*tch muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Maybe a little tweak to the nut and bridge Then after that you're kosher my friend. Enjoy your new bass!


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 6, 2014)

I mean... those dents at the line on the heel are offputting.

***Edit***

As a note I'd like to say that it looks better than I anticipated. That said, I don't think it is very honest to pretend there aren't flaws here.


----------



## jahosy (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats mate! Definitely looks much better finished. 

Some of the nut slots look huge though.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 6, 2014)

Other than the whole neck joint thing thats going on and the nut. That looks like a killer bass. Honestly don't even think the nut is a real problem since you have a 0th fret thought.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 6, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Oooh, I love that! What's the scale length and tuning? And who built it?



It was built by SVS Designs out of California. Scale lengths are 37"-33" and it's tuned to F# standard


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh and the nut looks weird because it's cut flat on the top and there's a huge difference in size between the top and bottom strings. It's less weird in person and doesn't cause any issues because of the zero fret


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 6, 2014)

I love that blue fretboard 11 string V thing on his FB page. I have no idea what the hell it is, but I want it!

So is he like etherial? Kind of reminds me of their designs. (And a few finishing issues.)


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 6, 2014)

What's with the two giant dents in the back


----------



## KhzDonut (Dec 6, 2014)

Really glad you ended up being happy with who it turned out. I followed the build thread and I have to admit I was worried that it wasn't going to be up to your standards.

All nitpicking aside, it looks pretty awesome. I was really concerned that the distance between the 0 fret and the nut would cause some problems with the strings moving around (at least on the highest strings) but it doesn't sound like that's causing you any problems.

The other reservation I had was that the bridge pickup on the highest string looks like one of the coils may not actually be sensing the highest string very well, but maybe it's fine.

Magnets... How do they work? 


That's a bummer about the case though.

And are those LED side dots or am I missing something? It looks like there's no side dots.



At any rate, congratulations, your project turned out pretty damn sweet, and I'm really glad you're happy with it! 


--edit--

Also, I totally want your 7-string white Thunderbird Bass (or is it Firebird? Whatever. Your Bird Bass  )


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 6, 2014)

That fretboard glue joint is a problem. That should get remedied asap.

Also, the balance issue is probably due to those knock-off import tuners. Replace them with Hipshot ultralites or Gotoh GB350s, and it'll balance better.


As for style...it's definitely not to my liking, but it's not my bass, so who cares? If you dig it, more power to you I guess.


----------



## Enselmis (Dec 6, 2014)

Jesus Christ, what's going on with that nut?


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 6, 2014)

The bass has a zero fret so all the nut does is determine string spacing. It still should've been filed down for the higher strings IMO, looks sloppy.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 6, 2014)

KhzDonut said:


> Really glad you ended up being happy with who it turned out. I followed the build thread and I have to admit I was worried that it wasn't going to be up to your standards.
> 
> All nitpicking aside, it looks pretty awesome. I was really concerned that the distance between the 0 fret and the nut would cause some problems with the strings moving around (at least on the highest strings) but it doesn't sound like that's causing you any problems.
> 
> ...



No problems with either the string spacing or the pickups!  And yep, LED side dots! 

And yeah, the case was pretty upsetting. It caused a lot of dents and dings, like on the back bevel. 

And funny enough, I'm actually trading the thunderbird for another version of this bass hahah my fantasies will come true and I'll have a twin set of basses!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 6, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> The bass has a zero fret so all the nut does is determine string spacing. It still should've been filed down for the higher strings IMO, looks sloppy.



It's actually dead flat on top, the strings sizes are just so drastically different that it looks weird. Doesn't bother me any, it does its job. I think it would look weird if it was filed down


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 6, 2014)

string spacing between the first and second string seams off in comparison to the others


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 6, 2014)

Glad you're enjoying the bass. I gotta say I was worried going through that build thread, and of course there are still flaws that we can see here but as long as you're happy and it's playable then that's all the matters. I personally would never go to that luthier for an work but yeah. At least this one has fretboard overhang on the sides. That glue joint between the fretboard and neck, though is a little worrying.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 7, 2014)

So long as you're happy . . .


----------



## Purelojik (Dec 7, 2014)

congrats dude. the flaws on the bass are still numerous but compared to the builders other....creations?...this is definitely a step forward for him. The dents on the heel would have been hugely annoying for me as that indicates a lack of care on the part of the builder. He could have sanded it out then finished it, instead he probably just went "meh". EDIT: I JUST saw the glue line on the neck. that is just atrocious... dude 

i know its your NBD and all but for customs in the future i'd hope you'd approach it with a more discerning eye and seeing how you end up paying more than a commercial instrument, i'd also hope you'd be way less forgiving and nonchalant when the builder deviates from set specs and shows you visible flaws. 

but i am truly happy that you received an instrument you enjoy. god knows with the BRJ debacle and all the other nonsense in the past, knowing that this guy- as bad of a craftsman as he is- can at least deliver an instrument to a customer. that in itself earns a bit of respect from me. Enjoy dude


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2014)

WTF happened with that case, anyway? Is this the first guitar case they've built?


----------



## Les (Dec 7, 2014)

Congrats on the NBD, I'll say im glad its actually FINISHED in your hands this time. Also glad your happy with it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 7, 2014)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> I tried to get pictures of the top and back as best I could, but they do no justice to how vibrant they look in person.


Great googly moogly, are you kidding? Those are great pics. I really get a 3D feeling from them.



...but more importantly...: that's a BASS?!?!?


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 7, 2014)

Output jack? I'm sure it works but that just looks sloppy/lazy....and there really is A LOT of that going on with this bass. I'm sorry but I don't think this is a well made instrument, there are just numerous minor and several potential major issue's with it. I really don't mean to rain on your parade because *as long as your happy that really is all that matters* and I do actually really like the shape/design/concept but if i'm being honest I cringed at almost every picture...


ps: I just wanted to say again I really don't mean to bring down the NBD and debated not posting at all but I've been following this build from the beginning and wanted to say something now that its finished.


----------



## Orgalmer (Dec 7, 2014)

I read through the build thread as it was going down and was pretty worried for you, man. Seeing the other basses that had come from this luther, yours looks like a real step forward in his work. My Legator wasn't perfect but I've ended up bonding with that thing hardcore, so really all that matters is that YOU like it in the end.

And honestly that colour is amazing and I really dig the headstock. HNBD!


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 7, 2014)

If we're going to start listing issues...
-Poor masking lines at the heel
-Poorly fit cavity covers
-Rough neck glue joint
-Various dents (heel especially)
-Output jack overhang on the back (and not curved to properly fit the body if you look at the front)
-Second tuner on the right overhangs the headstock binding
-12 Fret inlay (my favorite part, actually, looks pretty good) is too far to the bass side of the fretboard
-The black side masking is uneven and wobbly across the entirety of the guitar
-The actual shape of the body is wavy throughout, like he tried to work it on a narrow spindle sander
-The dot inlays aren't straight (just compare them to the second string on the first picture)
-The edge of the fingerboard has been rounded over unevenly during the fretting
-The knobs are so close together that they seem very difficult to actually use while playing

Could I make better? Probably not, and my efforts might be pretty similar (if not worse). That said, I don't sell guitars.


----------



## jwade (Dec 7, 2014)

Not gonna jump on board with any negativity. I will say though that I'm pleasantly surprised at how the color turned out. I was worried when it seemed like the beautiful woods were going to be barely visible!


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 7, 2014)

As expected there is a lot wrong with the bass, but I'm definitely glad you are happy.


----------



## Qweklain (Dec 8, 2014)

As others have stated, there are so many things wrong with that. As someone above stated, I too cringed at every photo. Oh well, glad you're happy with a horribly sub-par "custom" bass that I can easily say is not worth anywhere close to what you paid. Do you have really low expectations or are you just in denial?

On a positive note, thanks for showing people this "loothier's" terrible work and now we all know to stay far away from anything built by him.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 8, 2014)

I hope you didn't pay a lot for something that looks like a persons first handful of instruments. Maybe a few hundred dollars I hope? If not, you better start demanding some money back, because there's just a lot of poor craftsmanship going on there.


----------



## asher (Dec 9, 2014)

I have no idea how a case that doesn't fit quite right causes dings on the backside heel carve like that.


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 9, 2014)

asher said:


> I have no idea how a case that doesn't fit quite right causes dings on the backside heel carve like that.



It's because it didn't.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Dec 15, 2014)

Before anything, glad you are happy with it. That's the most important thing.

I like the shape and inlay, cool looking design.

The only thing I don't understand is how it is _okay_ to accept a new, custom made guitar you paid _thousands_ of dollars for, for it to come damaged and with issues?

I'm absolutely sure that if you went to your local music shop to buy a new production guitar, and you found one that had flaws, dents, crooked neck laminates, finish issues, etc. that you _would not buy it._ Heck, i wouldn't even buy a CD if the case was bent. If I would have received this bass, I would have sent it for a refund. I understand how long you've been waiting (I followed your build thread) but I don't see that as a justification to accept clearly what you don't deserve.
Your money deserves better. But all that aside, as stated above, if it makes you happy and you love the bass, then cheers my friend!


----------



## stevexc (Dec 15, 2014)

Please please please don't gloss over issues with this instrument to spite the naysayers. If it's got problems, get them dealt with... don't just sweep them under the rug. You'll only look like a fool in front of everyone else... nobody will fault you if you say "I was wrong, this isn't up to standards". Emperor's new clothes and all that.


----------



## Necris (Dec 15, 2014)

If you aren't just in the honeymoon phase then you are absolutely nuts for even considering buying a second instrument from the same luthier given the flaws that this one has. Actually trading away a, presumably, functional instrument for one is foolish. This bass should not and would not have made it out of the door if you were working with a decent luthier with any sense of quality control.


----------



## ArchonicYordi (Jan 11, 2015)

Im very curious to hear how it sounds, because thats the important part after all.


----------



## punisher911 (Jan 11, 2015)

I looked at his fb page.. Yikes. The one guitar you can see the strings right at the edge of the fretboard... Someone commented on it. He said, " well I roll the edges of the frets." Apparently that makes up for shoddy craftsmanship and will keep the strings from being pulled over the side of the fretboard....


----------



## punisher911 (Jan 11, 2015)

I will say that the natural finished superstrat has a nice shape... The rest?


----------



## cubix (Jan 11, 2015)

There is alot of things wrong with this... Kinda reminded me the whole ROTER deal. Main thing that's obvious even at first glance is the thinnest string is WAY too close to the edge of the fretboard. Just looking at the bridge side You see it's too far away from the other strings. That throws me off any instrument because it's not aesthethics anymore, it's a technical/structural issue.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 12, 2015)

on top of everything that has already been mentioned, it looks like he got down to shaping the very last part of the neck join and just gave up. you can see it clear as day, that's the spot where the clock ticked over to 5pm on Friday afternoon and he dropped his tools and went to the pub, then came back on Monday morning and started on the next part of the build without finishing what he started, without giving a .... about the fact that a 12 year old Chinese slave working in a Fender factory could have done better with one hand tied behind their back. 

And that's cool with you?


----------

